# Craigslist score: Gary Fisher RS-1



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Picked this up yesterday for $100 smackers. I figured it was worth getting for its history, being a very early production full-suspension bike. The Campy rear hub is still there, as is the Campy quick release seat binder, but the rest I don't know about. Derailleurs are both 7-speed XT, XT thumbies, Deore V-brake in the front and Avid levers. Manitou fork feels like doo doo, but the rear end feels pretty good. Rear disc works fine. Cranks are Sugino, pedals are some big honkin' Odysseys. Front wheel is generic. No dents, but plenty of scratches, and decals are pretty much non-existent on the left side.

This is one of my few purchases that I don't know what to do with. I never lusted after this bike when it came out, so my feelings for it don't go very deep. It would look cool hanging from the shop ceiling, that's for sure. Anybody else out there with Fisher RS-1's?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice pickup!


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

man. shayne mentioned in another post that the rear hub is super rare.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Some of the parts look a bit worked over, but for $100....excellent score!


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

you have got to be kidding?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

